# Anyone using a second mini keyboard for key switching and to add a couple octaves to smaller midi controllers?



## DimensionsTomorrow (Mar 10, 2021)

I have a fairly small desk setup that is also my office workspace so unfortunately I can’t really fit a proper-sized midi controller (Tokyo living). I am using the Arturia Keystep, which is about perfect for my desk and have a Korg Nano Kontrol 2 for sliders. The problem is that I occasionally find myself needing another octave or two for key switches, etc.

I have an Arturia Beatstep Pro, which I have experimented with using for this purpose, but it’s a bit big and I’m not a huge fan of the pads. I was thinking about maybe adding a second small Bluetooth keyboard, such as the Korg NanoKeys Studio or MicroKeys Air (25), and was wondering if anyone is using this kind of dual keyboard setup and how you find it. While I am envisioning mostly having it for when I need key switches, it would be handy if I could use it for adding a couple of octaves to the Keystep for playing as well (for instance to access drums in upper or lower registers). The idea being just using the Keystep mostly and breaking out the mini Bluetooth keyboard when the need arises.


----------



## Stringtree (Mar 10, 2021)

I use a small 25-key synth / MIDI controller mounted on one of those swing arms for monitors (they used to be sold for heavy CRT monitors, and I found them all the time at thrift stores for $5 or so). 

It's easy to punch in the octave transpose, and it's to my left, and I don't have to screw with the main controller's tuning. 

Keyswitches are all over the place between developers. It's like stepping in chewing gum each time I want to quickly load an instrument and figure out what keyswitch does what, or move the range. 

Slows me down. The little keyboard will help!


----------



## companyofquail (Mar 10, 2021)

yes, i actually use a sensel morph for this. i def suggest it because you can change it to be any type of midi or mpe controller you want. i use it for all sorts of tasks depending on the session or day. this has been one of the best investments i have made in music making.


----------



## UDun (Mar 10, 2021)

Yep, I use a Korg Microkey to benefit from the lowest 2 octaves (-2, -1) out of the playable range of any acoustic instrument (my master keyboard is a regular 88 keys one). I configured all instruments via expression maps in Cubase to use these 2 octaves with a consistent articulation mapping.


----------



## DennyB (Mar 10, 2021)

I have a nanokey 2 for key switching. But I don’t use it that much anymore now that I am using expression maps in Cubase.


----------



## goalie composer (Mar 10, 2021)

I've also got a nanoKey set on top of my main keyboard for keyswitches etc


----------



## milford59 (Mar 10, 2021)

I have bought a Streamdeck 15-key.... you can have folders, within folders, within folders..... so I have a folder with a load of Cubase shortcuts... then a button to take me to a folder with the names of all my Instruments, and then I can have up to 15 key switches for each instrument... I am still learning it but it’s working well for me.


----------



## Vonk (Mar 13, 2021)

I love gadgets so my workspace has Metagrid, Stream deck and Composer Tools running on a separate tablet to handle automatic articulation changes. But actually the simplest thing I've found fo what you need is Touchdaw running on a mobile phone that can sit at one end of my keyboard. Two octaves (adjustable) that I keep at C0 for keyswitching.


----------



## widescreen (Mar 20, 2021)

I use a Novation Launchpad Mini for key switching. Has MIDI presets that simulate 3 octaves and needs VERY little space. And is cheaper than most other controllers. More haptic feedback than touch displays.


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 21, 2021)

I actually use Novation Zero SL MK 2 for Key Switching and Faders.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 21, 2021)

A Korg nanoKey 2 for me.
Works well, and has a small footprint.

Occasionally goes on holidays with me. Super light to pack and go!


----------



## nolotrippen (Mar 21, 2021)

I use an iRig 25 for keyswitches below my 88 and use an M-Audio foot pedal for volume control, but I use my hand, not my foot for that.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 21, 2021)

milford59 said:


> I have bought a Streamdeck 15-key.... you can have folders, within folders, within folders..... so I have a folder with a load of Cubase shortcuts... then a button to take me to a folder with the names of all my Instruments, and then I can have up to 15 key switches for each instrument... I am still learning it but it’s working well for me.


Thank you so much for this idea. I love my StreamDeck XL, but never though of this. The idea of being able to see the name of the articulation written out is a big plus. I will definitely try it. 

But in answer to the original poster’s question, I did use an iRig 25 for keyswitches before I got my S88. It was also useful for playing different instruments on different MIDI channels.


----------

